# Dish size for HD



## AVITWeb (Jan 3, 2007)

I am perfectly ok with the fact that I need another dish to get HD (I am in the northeast and need 61.5) My question is, what size should that one be? My guy tells me a 300, but do they even make that anymore?? and is it big enough to do the proper job?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My wing dish is a Dish300. I used to be pointed at 61.5 but recently repointed at 129 during an upgrade of things. For a single location, a Dish300 should be fine.

Some "old" Dish300s are probably repurposed this way for the wing dishes, but during my recent upgrade I actually got a new Dish300 to replace my old one because I had to get DishPro LNB upgrades also, and the new LNB wouldn't fit on my old arm so the installer just replaced the whole dish assembly.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

A lot of installers use a Dish500 for 61.5. I had an old 300 and use it in NEPA (near NY border and get signals over 100. A bigger dish may get a higher signal, but either will do.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Wineguard

http://www.winegard.com/home/46cm.htm

DS-4047 - D-Tube feed support 
(Dish Network ® Support)

You can also get a 60 cm dish or a 76cm one here:
http://www.winegard.com/home/products.htm


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

ssmith10pn said:


> Wineguard
> 
> http://www.winegard.com/home/46cm.htm
> 
> ...


I'm in Seattle and having problems getting a consistent signal on 61.5. Are all of the larger dishes from Wineguard compatible?? Anything special needed to replace my Dish 500 with one of those? Which would be the best choice???

Thanks.

John


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> I'm in Seattle and having problems getting a consistent signal on 61.5. Are all of the larger dishes from Wineguard compatible?? Anything special needed to replace my Dish 500 with one of those? Which would be the best choice???
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> John


Any of the ones on the page I listed with "D" tube support.

D tube is what's required to hold the Dish Pro LNB.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

JM Anthony said:


> I'm in Seattle and having problems getting a consistent signal on 61.5. Are all of the larger dishes from Wineguard compatible?? Anything special needed to replace my Dish 500 with one of those? Which would be the best choice???


Unless you need something that is on 61.5 that isn't on 129, you need the 24" single pointing at 129. There's just too much atmosphere between you and 61.5 for satisfactory year-round viewing.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

No, you need the 129 sat and not the 61.5 sat. 

I am in the northwest and just had my install yesterday. I have 2 Dish 500's installed.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I had my two Dish 500's installed about a month ago and I have access to 129,119, and 61.5. Is there anything else that I should be needing? I noticed some neighbors have three dishes on their homes. As far as I know, I'm getting all the HD that I subscribed to including my locals.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dave4100 said:


> I had my two Dish 500's installed about a month ago and I have access to 129,119, and 61.5. Is there anything else that I should be needing? I noticed some neighbors have three dishes on their homes. As far as I know, I'm getting all the HD that I subscribed to including my locals.


Are you not picking up 110? I think that's where the 9-day guide comes from.


----------



## rogerpl (Aug 16, 2006)

Just installed my Hd dish today. A 500 aimed at 61.5.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

dave4100 said:


> I had my two Dish 500's installed about a month ago and I have access to 129,119, and 61.5. Is there anything else that I should be needing? I noticed some neighbors have three dishes on their homes. As far as I know, I'm getting all the HD that I subscribed to including my locals.


If you're getting ESPN-HD, you've got 110 also. If not, you need to get your installer back.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you not picking up 110? I think that's where the 9-day guide comes from.


It might be 110. I'll have to double check and see what three that I'm getting. It might be 119. I didn't really pay that close attention. As far as a tv guide, one day is all I really care about. I don't even have the 622. I opted for the 211 instead. When I had comcrap, i had the 8300 and never recorded anything in over a year. I'm more of "the moment" kind of person rather than the past or future.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The EEPG was on 110 for a long time, but moved to the 119 sat. If you look at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/110list.htm, you'll find channels on 110 that you may not be receiving with 129, 119, and 61.5. In addition to ESPN-HD, channel 9420 thru 9424 (ESPN) are all HD channels on 110º. Several other 94xx channels are also 110.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I just checked, and I have 119,110, and 61.5. I guess that just about covers all the HD. If not, what is missing?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dave4100 said:


> I just checked, and I have 119,110, and 61.5. I guess that just about covers all the HD. If not, what is missing?


HD Locals for your region (if you have any) and in the future HD RSN's. When and if you need them you can reaim your 61.5 dish to point at 129. All the national HD are on 61.5 and I think a couple channels (demo? ppv?) are only on 61.5.


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

tnsprin said:


> HD Locals for your region (if you have any) and in the future HD RSN's. When and if you need them you can reaim your 61.5 dish to point at 129. All the national HD are on 61.5 and I think a couple channels (demo? ppv?) are only on 61.5.


You may be right about the RSN's, but I am getting all 4 major local networks in high def. I wouldn't have gotten the service if the locals weren't included in HD. Thats one of the specific points I made over and over to the sales rep, and they are indeed available.


----------

